# The Stony Nano (image intense)



## Jon in SW Ohio (Aug 3, 2007)

UPDATE TIME!!

Since it's been roughly ten years since I've posted pics of the tank...or at least feels that way, I thought I'd share some pics of how the tank is now. I currently have two reef tanks running, this one as a display tank, and another tank as a propagation tank that houses all my soft corals and mandarin goby. Getting pics of the prop tank is no easy task since it resides underneath a 55 gallon terrarium and fitting a camera between the stand and tank is nearly impossible. I will still try later and see what I can do.

Full Tank Shot without Actinics:






FTS with Actinics:





Some Top Down shots (my favorites btw)





















Jon


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Aug 3, 2007)

Now for some coral update pics:

Montipora undata June 14, 2007





July 30, 2007






Duncanopsammia auxifuga June 14, 2007





July 30, 2007





One of my favorites, Acropora chesterfieldensis





And lastly, one of my newest corals, Acropora robusta





Jon


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Aug 3, 2007)

My most recent addtions, these are frags from a well known captive breeding place called ORA. They're still acclimating in the sand bed, but I couldn't resist snapping some pics.

ORA German Green with Blue Polyps Acro...I've been waiting for over a year to get one of these!!









ORA Blue Milli, also in above pic





ORA Australian Delicate









ORA Chip's Acro









ORA Rose Milli


----------



## Marco (Aug 3, 2007)

looks great Jon. I can see why the Acropora is one of your favorites


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Aug 3, 2007)

Here's probably the best pic from the Propagation tank, taken about 2 months ago:


----------



## Candace (Aug 3, 2007)

Spectacular!! I had a few salt water tanks for several years. I mainly had salt water fish, but did keep a few anenomes etc. I never tried corals. Very nice and curious, what do you do with the ones you propagate? Aren't they extremely slow growing? Thanks for the photos!


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Aug 3, 2007)

Some grow really fast, some really slow, depends on the type and species. Anymore I mostly propagate them to have stuff to trade with so I can get other ones I'm looking for.

Jon


----------



## Heather (Aug 3, 2007)

Ummm....you only had one tank, Jon. 

 

 
They're fabulous! I'm still in the "oooh, new orchid genus I haven't explored yet" phase. Poo.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 3, 2007)

It's nice to see you have 2 inexpensive hobbies!
Beautiful!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 3, 2007)

Man those are some hard to grow inverts, good job!


----------



## MissMorbus (Aug 4, 2007)

Wow...that's gorgeous!

*runs away to read about nano reefs*


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 5, 2007)

Such wonderful colors and textures!


----------



## Hien (Aug 6, 2007)

Mesmerizing, Jon.
If I have something like that , I am afraid that I will be sitting in front of the tank the whole day and won't be able to do anything else.


----------



## arcticshaun (Aug 9, 2007)

That's a fantastic setup. I've seen so many saltwater tanks that went with more fish and couldn't sustain their corals and sponges. I take it that you are a lottery winner oke:

Shaun


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 10, 2007)

Excellent!!!

Ramon


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jul 31, 2008)

Well, it's been a while......

I think it's year 3 on this tank now, but here's some pics:

Some random corals:

Tyree Watermelon Alien Eye Chalice on the left, Scott's Watermelon on right









ORA Hawkins Echinata





ORA Phil's Granulosa





Tyree Sunset Monti starting to grow in 





An Orange Acan echinata I grew from a single tiny polyp





Some of my favorite Zoas/Palys





And the tank as of today:


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jul 31, 2008)

The nano's only inhabitant these days, a Purple Coral Banded Shrimp. I've had this darn shrimp for almost a year and seen him 3 times!! He only comes out at night, and only if he's hungry. I thought he was dead long ago until one day I found a molting of his.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jul 31, 2008)

The most recent pic I have of the prop tank






And a fish that used to live in the nano that got moved to the prop tank, my Helfrichi Firefish


----------



## Heather (Jul 31, 2008)

AWESOME! a prop tank now? So, that's what you've been up to! oke: 

SO happy to see you and your friends back around here, Jon!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 31, 2008)

Amazing! 
... and I agree with Heather.


----------



## Elena (Jul 31, 2008)

Jon in SW Ohio said:


> Some of my favorite Zoas/Palys



That orange and lilac one is gorgeous :drool:
 
Thanks for all the photos! I would really love a marine tank one day.


----------



## Scooby5757 (Jul 31, 2008)

Those are all super cool! I can't imagine adding something to my to-do list, but the colors on those would make me think twice about it.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 31, 2008)

Here is a great source for clams.....he's just over in the next town from where I stay on LI.....went there, huge numbers of clams, all out in his garage under halides. Gets them from Vietnam. I asked if he has any CITES issues importing clams (aquacultured) from Vietnam...and he said there were no problems, but he couldn't import corals from there. On the other hand, he can import corals from Indonesia, but not clams....go Figure. take care, Eric
http://www.mjmaquaculture.com/


----------



## Heather (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh, I forgot to say - the watermelon "slice"- what's up with that? Does it grow that way or is it, um, groomed to look like that? The resemblance is pretty uncanny!


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jul 31, 2008)

They grow in a "plate" form that slowly spreads out in all directions. The person that aquacultured it cut it up in pizza slice fashion instead of squares for whatever reason and that's what a $200 watermelon chalice slice looks like lol


----------



## swamprad (Aug 1, 2008)

Jon, your tank is wonderful. It is so rich with so many different beautiful species. I am in the process of setting up a reef tank in my (unused) wet bar. Just what I need, another expensive hobby!


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 1, 2008)

:clap:Thanks, I really enjoyed your update! :drool: Beautiful! 
........if only more time & money!!!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 1, 2008)

swamprad said:


> I am in the process of setting up a reef tank in my (unused) wet bar. Just what I need, another expensive hobby!


I don't know about your previous experiance w/ reef tanks but my advice is to not skimp on filters and cleaners UV, etc.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 1, 2008)

Very cool stuff BTW. {Yikes, income intensive!!}


----------



## cwt (Aug 1, 2008)

Its wonderful. Thanks for sharing it with us.
Charles


----------



## smartie2000 (Aug 2, 2008)

amazing tank and photos. I love those zoas.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Oct 19, 2008)

A little update on the road to recovery 

There was a frag swap yesterday (read as coral orchid show lol) and so of course I couldn't come home empty handed.

The tank now





Replacement Sunset Monti





War Coral





Aussie Prism Favia





Aussie Reverse Prism Favia





And a horrible pic of an incredible coral, PPE Blasto


----------



## gmdiaz (Oct 19, 2008)

OMG! Your corals are sooooo beautiful and varied!

I can see how you could go nuts 0about collecting and caring for these little jewels!

Thanks so much for posting the photos!


----------



## Hera (Oct 20, 2008)

What an amazing collection you have. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Heather (Oct 20, 2008)

Looking better there, Jon, glad things are recovering!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 20, 2008)

Good Luck.


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 20, 2008)

groovy.
glad things are on their way back.
are there things you can do to keep this from happening again or does sh*t just happen sometimes?


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Nov 10, 2008)

Another update, since last week I added a baby clownfish and a yellow tail damsel to add a little movement to the tank.

I keep messing with the white balance and other settings...but have yet to get an accurate picture color-wise.






The Clownfish, an A. occellaris as far as I know





Yellow Tail Damselfish





Australian Prism Favias





War Coral, Favites pentagona


----------



## swamprad (Nov 10, 2008)

It's looking very, very good!


----------



## Nutz4Paphs (Nov 11, 2008)

Im impressed man. That is a lot of work! Thanks for sharing your other 'green thumb' or is it 'wet thumb' talents. Awesome and very cool to look at.


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 11, 2008)

Life is back again... 

Is this a piece of cheese cake??oke::rollhappy:


----------

